# Twisted custom 5" lift (hot pink)



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*:rockn:YOU GUYS ASKED FOR IT *
*HERE IT IS HOOOOTTTTTT PINK BRUTE LIFT 5" *


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

OH MY! SEEEEXY!:lmao:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

FANPHUCKINTASTIC!!!!!!!!

Looks Awesome!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

shaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Sweet, Now lets see it on the brute!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Josh said:


> Sweet, Now lets see it on the brute!


Noon tomorrow...:rockn:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweet !! You cookin out John ? I haven't had u cook me a steak in like , um 2 days lol.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> Sweet !! You cookin out John ? I haven't had u cook me a steak in like , um 2 days lol.


LOL, I dunno yet.... i might provide adult beverages if they like... or water/coke/tea....


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm up for tea.... I'll have to stop out on a lunch break. I'm shure you will be done by the time I get off.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice can't wait to see it on the brute


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's gonna be a hot brute!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yep i honestly think this thing is gonna be sikkkkk....and n20 please dont put this lift on and your bike be filthy lol make it all shiney.....


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> yep i honestly think this thing is gonna be sikkkkk....and n20 please dont put this lift on and your bike be filthy lol make it all shiney.....


It is clean, but it will not get a shiny coat till the lift is on, and it's picture time...:rockn:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> that's gonna be a hot brute!!


I think so too....

It has stirred up a lot of interest... The whole point is to be different.

I hazz that, Thanks to Mark at Twisted Custom ATV


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Cant wait to see the brute all shined up with the new lift! I'm liking the hot pink for sure!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want to lick it for some reason.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I want to lick it for some reason.


:bigok: lol


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I want to lick it for some reason.


:bigeyes:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I want to lick it for some reason.


 
uhm kinda wierd :33:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks awesome N20.... cant wait to see it on that clean bike:bling:



Polaris425 said:


> I want to lick it for some reason.


 :hmmm::bigeyes:....just when I had started to think you were ok...and then you say that^^^ LMAO! J/K buddy...dont ban me lol


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Looks awesome N20.... cant wait to see it on that clean bike:bling:
> 
> 
> :hmmm::bigeyes:....just when I had started to think you were ok...and then you say that^^^ LMAO! *J/K buddy...dont ban me* lol


:greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol .... Justins not coming down with mark?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> Lol .... Justins not coming down with mark?


Not Today.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh well. So should i bring food @ lunch ?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> Oh well. So should i bring food @ lunch ?


If you plan on eating... Yeah...:nutkick:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha ... I mean should I bring out some pizzas ?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey N20
Don't get upset if I chase your bike around at Mudstock.....
[ Chasing Pink ] LOL !!!!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

its 3pm wheres the pics ????we wanna see


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ha ! Ha !
If his luck is anything like mine, he ran into problems and it's taking longer than expected. LOL !! :haha:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Pics are up on my facebook !!!


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> Pics are up on my facebook !!!


Tim white in Tyler tx... On fb can't post any on mimb with my i4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

all i'm saying it looks sssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I tried to look for a Tim White on fb, gave up after the 10th one i looked at. I'll wait until the pics are posted here...lol


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

haha...my bad 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=836129926


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i couldnt c the pic of the brute on ur page mst be looking in the wrng place


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

"Bore it out Brad" and "my snorkels were in the way John"


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> i couldnt c the pic of the brute on ur page mst be looking in the wrng place




they are on there under mobile uploads.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

03dsglightning said:


>


That's f'n awesome!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Here are the pics...

The lift is on and it is F'in Sweet.......


Brad helping... Tim.... Hey Tim is here.... sitting....











Stripped down.... Thanks brad....









Water break...... Now back to work....









Brad walker.... cleaning his finger.









Me..... 









The Calvary Arrives!!! Twisted Custom ATVs, Mark bring a box of happy.... Joy..









He brought Big Black to ride tommorrow/and tonight.... RIVERRUN pics tomorrow....









Twisted's Trailer









Sick A$$ Tow rig....









Mark is on the job.... 









Time to hang the wheels..... nice!!!!!









That's up there.









Final adjustment to the tie-rods and off for the test ride...









Profile









Rear corner









Profile with 5 gallon bucket for scale...









Front with bucket for scale









Rear with bucket for scale ... that reminds me... i need a tail light... Think I'm going to put a red light behind the twisted logo.









Red LEDs behind this logo so Twisted Customs can be read at night....









I really want to thank Mark and Jess most of all... Brad and Tim you were a huge help as well.. 

I rode the bike and I'm surprised at how easy it is to ride... It rides like a stock bike...

Anyone seriously considering buying mark's lift can ride my bike and see how easy it is to turn and ride.. 32's and all...

I love the lift... Tomorrow... WE RIDE!!!!!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats one bad brute. Powder coat your springs lime green ...that'd be sexy. Nice job by all


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good man.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Injected said:


> Thats one bad brute. Powder coat your springs lime green ...that'd be sexy. Nice job by all


That is already happening... when we get done riding, the shocks are coming off, and They are going to take shocks and springs with them...

Springs will be lime green, and so will the Axle bars... It will be a nice contrast...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

looks great. def gt to get me one for sure.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> looks great. def gt to get me one for sure.


Look how high and wide it sits... No spacers, and the HUGE selling point for me is the 28.5degree angle on the axles(no need to carry a water bottle to cool axles), and the Price of course.

CVs are already broke in so I can ride it like I stole it right away...

I HIGHLY recommend Mark at Twisted Custom ATVs for all of your ATV needs...


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

That's nice! And what do you guys think of a 98 timberwolf lifted that high? Haha just a though!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> That's nice! And what do you guys think of a 98 timberwolf lifted that high? Haha just a though!


:33: I'm thinking that 2010 Brute 750i is begging for one...


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I want it but my warranty would differently be void for sure..but I'm rlly think about getting one tho


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> I want it but my warranty would differently be void for sure..but I'm rlly think about getting one tho


Call Geico.. get insurance..


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

What all do they insure?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> What all do they insure?


same stuff as a car, but for your custom atv.... replace engines, the whole bike etc... call and talk to one that carrys insurance.. there are several... I'm getting mine with statefarm.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Not to be noisey but how much does that cost? Cuz if it's cheaper then buying the extended warranty my bike might just become more bad azz then it already is..


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> Not to be noisey but how much does that cost? Cuz if it's cheaper then buying the extended warranty my bike might just become more bad azz then it already is..


dirt cheap,,,, call and get a quote,


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It definitely looks good John. It was kinda hard to see the pics you txt'd me....but its clear as water here. I like it. I actually wouldnt mind having that lift instead of the one I currently have. I like the wide stance without spacers or deep wheels. My lift adds 5", but the stupid rear shocks make me have to run spacers or wide wheels otherwise they'll get rubbed.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Sry....adds 5" to the width....


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Man, I love it...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I do too. 
Headed to Shawns in the morning, gonna swap gas tanks and other parts if necessary till we find my prob. I located a new fuel pump, cdi, and wire harness for reasonable (HIGH! lol) prices and just might end up making mudstock. I'm keepin my fingers crossed. Cant wait to get up there and see that thing in person. Also wanna compare heights between Walker's, yours and mine.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I might just have to look into that:thinking: and if I went with state farm I'd have to add my truck to them b4 getting atv


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

looks good but i already told u that..i may take u up on the offer to see how it rides and turns tomorrow..i should be able to find ya.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

blue beast said:


> looks good but i already told u that..i may take u up on the offer to see how it rides and turns tomorrow..i should be able to find ya.


You are more then welcome... Mark is at RiverRun riding right now...

We'll be easy to spot for sure.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

F'ing sweet! That is one good looking bucket!lol jk. Your bike looks awsome. Nice job on the color too. I give it a ten a f'ing ten!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> F'ing sweet! That is one good looking bucket!lol jk. Your bike looks awsome. Nice job on the color too. I give it a ten a f'ing ten!


Thanks Shawn... I'm really pleased with the Lift.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I really like that pink with the lime green!! Once you get the axle bars and the shocks done, that will even set it off more! Looks good!! What kinda measurements you got on it? And how much wider? Looks really nice man!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

john man that thing is frackin sweet . wished i could have stayed but i had to go .. guys pictures don't do it justice ... very impressed with the lift we will put it threw its pace's like we know how ... and as far as the help anytime .. way you always taken pictures of me when i,m bent over ? lol.... have fun riding wished i could go with yall


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a friend that drives a pink truck, he swears it's SALMON....I don't get it , is it powder or paint?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that looks pretty dang good. props to twisted custom

hey get some measurements and add to this thread!! 
Ground Clearance Thread


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i really wish you wouldnt have gotten that lift it really is making me think and i dont like thinking.....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Now you need some pink powder coat on those shock springs.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

walker said:


> john man that thing is frackin sweet . wished i could have stayed but i had to go .. guys pictures don't do it justice ... very impressed with the lift we will put it threw its pace's like we know how ... and as far as the help anytime .. way you always taken pictures of me when i,m bent over ? lol.... have fun riding wished i could go with yall


Dude, everytime I grab a camera, you're bend over... I'm starting to think you're doing it on purpose.

You're right It is hot pink, some pics where at night and the flash of the camera are making the color less Hot pink and just Pink...



Roboquad said:


> I have a friend that drives a pink truck, he swears it's SALMON....I don't get it , is it powder or paint?


It is Powdercoat. and it is pink.



phreebsd said:


> that looks pretty dang good. props to twisted custom
> 
> hey get some measurements and add to this thread!!
> Ground Clearance Thread


I will, right now we're headed to t he mud...



lilbigtonka said:


> i really wish you wouldnt have gotten that lift it really is making me think and i dont like thinking.....


Nothing to think about, The answer is easy.... Get one of their lifts.. See how easy that was?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Now you need some pink powder coat on those shock springs.



Page 3



N2Otorious said:


> Injected said:
> 
> 
> > Thats one bad brute. Powder coat your springs lime green ...that'd be sexy. Nice job by all
> ...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

:309149:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

looks sweet buddy, wish i could have come and rode with you guys!


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

paint the racks pink to. that would look sweet. im looking into that lift to. congrats and be safe


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)




----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

walker is right the pics dont do it any justice. its awesome. had a blast watchin it do work today.. hope to do it agian sometime...cant wait to see the finished springs on it..


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

blue beast said:


> walker is right the pics dont do it any justice. its awesome. had a blast watchin it do work today.. hope to do it agian sometime...cant wait to see the finished springs on it..


Glad you could come and a ride with us doug...

Always looking for a excuse to go ride....:bigok:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

your first pic has the loud grizz in it. glad we dont have any audio in pics.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

blue beast said:


> your first pic has the loud grizz in it. glad we dont have any audio in pics.


HA sure does...

If that one did.... I'd delete it... That Effin thing was just ridiculous....All that noise and it could barely move on flat ground. LOL


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow! Your bike looks great man. Sits just right, and looks tough. I hope it performed as good as it looks. Time to start saving....


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

No action pics ??? I see lane was there doing some digging of his own.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Injected said:


> Wow! Your bike looks great man. Sits just right, and looks tough. I hope it performed as good as it looks. Time to start saving....


I couldn't be happier with the lift, how it perfoms, and above all, Mark at Twisted Custom.

Get the lift, best investment I've made so far.:bigok:


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*thanks John 
we had a great time yesterday and look forward to riding with yall again 
I will load pics I have and video later today 
thanks again bike looks awsome *


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> No action pics ??? I see lane was there doing some digging of his own.


Mark took them...


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

How did it work on Lost Trail?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> How did it work on Lost Trail?


Nothing to it... It was actually kinda dry....


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

hmm got me thinking should i wait for 8inch lift or just buy the 5 inch lift????


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that looks pretty dang good. Props to twisted custom
> 
> hey get some measurements and add to this thread!!
> ground clearance thread


 get that thing cleaned up and get us some measurements


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

cromazone cant have a lift, im starting to think you might need a yfz450 with how you drive


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> get that thing cleaned up and get us some measurements


fo real!


oh, i copied your post to the kawasaki pic thread to for you. 
:rockn:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

y do i need yfz?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

cuz all you ride is wot.......and n20 lets see action pics bro and measurements and how many gals did ya have ask for a ride lol.......


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> cuz all you ride is wot.......and n20 lets see action pics bro and measurements and how many gals did ya have ask for a ride lol.......


I'll get it unloaded and cleaned tomorrow...:bigok:

I had a few... and had some with boyfriend give me a sneak wave... :rock-on:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome now i should get a purple lift move out to tyler and between us two, well we would just have all the girls hahahaha, but remember i will always be the better looking one thats just the way it is


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> awesome now i should get a purple lift move out to tyler and between us two, well we would just have all the girls hahahaha, but remember i will always be the better looking one thats just the way it is


LOL... I never claimed to be good looking... That why I use props and gimmicks to lure them in then........ **WHAMOO* Gotcha!!!


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*here is one of the videos14b04b16.mp4 video by tcatvs - Photobucket*


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i wanna see it in the technical stuff the bottomless holes doing work....i guess next time you ride with walker we will see lol......


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> i wanna see it in the technical stuff the bottomless holes doing work....i guess next time you ride with walker we will see lol......


He took a 5 minute video of me in a The brad Walker hole... Cousin that hole is deep.... It has been hulled out...

Mark should post it..:bigok:


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*I will get the other videos up tomorrow my photobucket is not acting right.*


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

twisted1 said:


> *I will get the other videos up tomorrow my photobucket is not acting right.*


Photobucket isn't very good for video... Youtube is wayyy better for videos.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*here is the brute in mud hole through youtube*


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

That's bike sounds nice what exhaust do you have? And I'm thinking about lifting mine and tonka stay away from the purple lift..I got a purple star so I get the purple lift..you should get a candy apple red lift! Haha


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> That's bike sounds nice what exhaust do you have? And I'm thinking about lifting mine and tonka stay away from the purple lift..I got a purple star so I get the purple lift..you should get a candy apple red lift! Haha


My Exhaust?

Muzzy pro full exhaust... as seen in my sig. LOL


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Man that really does look sick! I am really liking this lift more and more every time I see it! Thinking a bright orange one would look awesome on my camo '09...:thinking:


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha my bad I didn't even think to look there


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That hole was deep !! 
If that beast had trouble, what has been going through there ?
My bike would've disappeared !! LOL !!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> That hole was deep !!
> If that beast had trouble, what has been going through there ?
> My bike would've disappeared !! LOL !!


 

me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> That hole was deep !!
> If that beast had trouble, what has been going through there ?
> My bike would've disappeared !! LOL !!


That hole is armpit deep now... Use to be nipple deep...




walker said:


> me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and justin, and me now.. 

Didn't josh go through that hole to?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

can't remember if he did or not .. i've sleep since then ..lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been through it not long ago.. Theirs another hole in the back that is just as bad. I dropped in it last time I was at river run. Stuff pretty much sucks you down. Had to get winched out  I believe that's why my belt has a flat spot in it now too.. Lol

The brute looks awesome, Good job man. Going to have to invest in me one. It's getting cold out so maybe I'll get some upgrades done. I'm curious on those measurements too


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Josh said:


> I've been through it not long ago.. Theirs another hole in the back that is just as bad. I dropped in it last time I was at river run. Stuff pretty much sucks you down. Had to get winched out  I believe that's why my belt has a flat spot in it now too.. Lol
> 
> The brute looks awesome, Good job man. Going to have to invest in me one. It's getting cold out so maybe I'll get some upgrades done. I'm curious on those measurements too


I thought you went through... Thanks Buddy for the compliment... 

I'll get those measurements today...

I found some nasty nasty stuff back in "Crazy 8" Nobody is going through there except a skimmer.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

N2Otorious said:


> I thought you went through... Thanks Buddy for the compliment...
> 
> I'll get those measurements today...
> 
> I found some nasty nasty stuff back in "Crazy 8" Nobody is going through there except a skimmer.


 i think if someone could get past the thick stuff and and into the water they would do good.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

blue beast said:


> i think if someone could get past the thick stuff and and into the water they would do good.


Yeah... That's a good plan.. Jump right in Mr. Doug...:bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

N2Otorious said:


> Yeah... That's a good plan.. Jump right in Mr. Doug...:bigok:


 
don't worry dougie i will be right behind you ...


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Here is another video of the brute *
*



**



*


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks good doing work....good thing that muzzy was outta the water for the most part when it shut off we have sunk a few brutes because of that crap......i see exhaust snork in your future or hc piston cam build


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I noticed that. .. Very lucky bike was angled up


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> looks good doing work....good thing that muzzy was outta the water for the most part when it shut off we have sunk a few brutes because of that crap......i see exhaust snork in your future or hc piston cam build


Your right, I hate the way they look and all... But I feel the need more and more to snork the Muzzy.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

walker said:


> don't worry dougie i will be right behind you ...


Me too..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes and they dont look to bad you dont need a rat tail or a raincap kind lol....look at mine it is just a hair above the rear rack.....my last was taller and i hated it....i will post pics once it gets powdercoated....


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Can you PM me a link, or a picture of your exhaust Snork?


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I had my exhaust snork at one time. It was about 5 inches above the rear rack. Then about a month later I was riding a wheeling.. 30 plus miles per hour came down hard to break a tie rod end OFF. Brute flipped forward, right on top of me (Of course), well into my butt. I was kind of trying to brace myself with my front arms from impact, if you can picture that. Needless to say it pretty much went back rack first into my butt. It bent my whole back rack all up. If that snork would've hit me in the back, I would've been alot worse. I couldn't walk right for a few weeks. I wont have another snork on my exhaust. But to each their own.. Not everyone rides the same as me I guess, Lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

so what your saying is you got violated by your exhuast snorkle ?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:haha: YOU AINT RIGHT WALKER!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i dont run snorkle cause any time u wheelie and it drags on ground it pulls muffler back and let pipe leak at connections


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

walker said:


> so what your saying is you got violated by your exhuast snorkle ?



Almost.. More like the brute violated me though.. Butt raped me . If the snorkel would've done it I would've been in much worse condition.. Lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

crom a zone said:


> hmm got me thinking should i wait for 8inch lift or just buy the 5 inch lift????


 From the looks of that twisted 5 inch why would you need more? It looks like an 8 inch lift and you dont have to buy stock in Ozarka water to go trail ridin! Im gettin one for my wife's brute! Can you powdercoat Zebra stripes? lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i was seeing that hmm less than 2 months i should have me one cant wait tho i want pink but dont wanna copy that guy so i gotta think of crazy other color


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

get it white....be totally easy to tell when its dirty lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

no i want crazy color that no normal person would do well because i not normal lol could be the hours and hours of spending time in tat shop. who knows if money is right i would get mud in my blood tat on me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fuscia FTW :rockn:

Or Teal.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

crom a zone said:


> ya i was seeing that hmm less than 2 months i should have me one cant wait tho i want pink but dont wanna copy that guy so i gotta think of crazy other color


Thanks for not copying... but really.. I don't care, if you do...

How ever if you want to be original, try Baby blue,Tan, White, lite green, aqua blue, Brown, Lavender, Black chrome or Chrome... LOL

There or Hammered metal powders available now also. Like a Hammered bronze.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

chrome would be sweeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttt


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Example of Hammered bronze


















lots more color ideas here.
http://www.polychemcoatings.com/colors.html


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

and n20 wheres the gc pics


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> and n20 wheres the gc pics


got home from work at 10:30pm last night.. too late to crank, or wash bike...

I'll get them ASAP... Work comes first.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> and n20 wheres the gc pics


 
some people work lol..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im working why your happy butt is sleeping so i dont wanna hear that mr when i do work im still on mimb thats not work lol


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya ill fig color out


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> im working why your happy butt is sleeping so i dont wanna hear that mr when i do work im still on mimb thats not work lol


 
don't get me started 12 hours sleep since saturday morning ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> don't worry dougie i will be right behind you ...





N2Otorious said:


> Me too..


Me THREE!:rockn:




N2Otorious said:


> Your right, I hate the way they look and all... But I feel the need more and more to snork the Muzzy.


 I've already figured out how I'm gonna snork mine, and about how high. After my lil accident Labor Day weekend this is definitely something I want to address. It will be the very near future.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Me THREE!:rockn:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already figured out how I'm gonna snork mine, and about how high. After my lil accident Labor Day weekend this is definitely something I want to address. It will be the very near future.


Then make 2 of them...:rockn:


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*i can do the lift any color you want and yes we can do the lift in zebra if wanted 
i have over 50 colors to choose from for powder coat and we can custom paint any color and we also can wrap your plastics in any custom design you might want 

for everyone that is going to be at mudstock i would like to meet up and take some video and group pic to put on my website
*


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

twisted1 said:


> *i can do the lift any color you want and yes we can do the lift in zebra if wanted
> i have over 50 colors to choose from for powder coat and we can custom paint any color and we also can wrap your plastics in any custom design you might want
> 
> for everyone that is going to be at mudstock i would like to meet up and take some video and group pic to put on my website
> *


Sweet...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

twisted1 said:


> *i can do the lift any color you want and yes we can do the lift in zebra if wanted *
> *i have over 50 colors to choose from for powder coat and we can custom paint any color and we also can wrap your plastics in any custom design you might want *
> 
> *for everyone that is going to be at mudstock i would like to meet up and take some video and group pic to put on my website*


i will be ready for my close up. lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That would be awesome. Let's shoot for the biggest MIMB photo ever !!!


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> That would be awesome. Let's shoot for the biggest MIMB photo ever !!!


Crap !!! Missing all the good stuff


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> Crap !!! Missing all the good stuff


Got a honda you can ride...:bigok:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Idk ... It's "hers" lol . I'd hate to have to ask.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> Idk ... It's "hers" lol . I'd hate to have to ask.


Just got a new(to me) headlight ignition switch for the 335...


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool !! eBay ?


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

got a question guys. the 5" tc lift is 4" wider then stock (two on each side). my quad measures up front 45"from outside tire . tc lift is 54" across up front. thats 11"more. what am i missing? is it a measurement without rims and tires? i really would like to get this lift for christmas (hint hint to my wife)lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I believe it's 4" wider from hub to hub, without wheels on it... the Brute measured before has after market offset wheels, so it's wider than stock wheels...


----------



## fl750mudder (Apr 15, 2009)

How much does that lift cost?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

fl750mudder said:


> How much does that lift cost?



http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7795

The 5" kit will retail for $ 1499.00


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7795
> 
> The 5" kit will retail for $ 1499.00


^This was the opening price.... but I THINK Mark had to go up a couple bucks because he wasnt making enough to cover his costs.... best just to contact Mark @ Twisted Customs for pricing.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^This was the opening price.... but I THINK Mark had to go up a couple bucks because he wasnt making enough to cover his costs.... best just to contact Mark @ Twisted Customs for pricing.


I think i read somewhere it went up a little for the 5"

I could be wrong... Best to call Mark...


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

just e-mail mark from tc and asked for the measurement from hub to hub. let you know when i know


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey n20 got the exhaust stack back from powdercoating and remember you wanting to see it


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*the price of the lift is now $ 1599.00 had to go up $ 100.00 because of material for axle bars.*

*lilbigtonka ,exhaust stack looks good...*


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i tell ya what mark i will give ya it for a lift and i will throw in the exhaust for free hahaaha


----------



## montybg (Oct 5, 2009)

Is their a website or ph.# to contact him at?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

montybg said:


> Is their a website or ph.# to contact him at?


www.tcatvs.com


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

montybg said:


> Is their a website or ph.# to contact him at?


His website and phone number is in his signature, bud.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*TWISTED CUSTOM ATV'S :rockn:*
*281-516-7800 OFFICE*
*281-380-5304 CELL*
*MARK*


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

No sigs on tapatalk or mimb mobile


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> No sigs on tapatalk or mimb mobile


Cool deal, I didn't know that. :rockn:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol it's all good.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Wanna bet they show on my I phone dummy


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

walker said:


> Wanna bet they show on my I phone dummy


He has a iphone... LOL

I see sigs on my DroidX.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I just checked it out and if you go to the MIMB Mobile tab at the top it won't show any signatures.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

my i phone shows sigs???


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

BigBearOnOutlaws said:


> my i phone shows sigs???


Is that if you go to it through the web or through MIMB Mobile? Just curious cuz I didn't try it on the phone, just clicked "MIMB Mobie" up top on my laptop and the whole format changed.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yall are both right ratards lol........you can have the full site or mobile, it is a tab you click to change, i keep mine on the normal site so yes you do see the sigs and what not just like walker but made in tx has his most likely on mobile if he cant see the sigs so boo ya lol


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> yall are both right ratards lol........you can have the full site or mobile, it is a tab you click to change, i keep mine on the normal site so yes you do see the sigs and what not just like walker but made in tx has his most likely on mobile if he cant see the sigs so boo ya lol


LMAO! Exactly what I was sayin! So nice to have options... Haha
Wow, we really are way fftopic:
:twak:


----------

